# LION CHEIF TRAIN QUESTION



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

How do you run 2 lion chef trains on one track. Thanks


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Bull6791 said:


> How do you run 2 lion chef trains on one track. Thanks


do it all the time. easier with two remotes.

in fact this passed Tuesday we ran 3 on one track. each with their own remote.

lots of fun just trying to keep the faster ones from running into the slower ones.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

I have one lion chief train going around a oval. How do I add another lion chief train so I have 2 trains running either on same track or different tracks. Thank


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Big dodge please give me the step by step so I can do it. Thanks.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

It's not terribly complicated. If they're both Lionchief equipped locomotives, put them both on the tracks and then run them with their individual remotes.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

They will run independently if they are different numbered locomotives. All 3 locomotives are lionchief on my layout. 







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Cheifmcfuz question: I have one oval with only one lion chief train running on it right now. Can you tell me how I can run more than one lion chief train. What do I have to do. What is needed. Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Bull6791 said:


> Cheifmcfuz question: I have one oval with only one lion chief train running on it right now. Can you tell me how I can run more than one lion chief train. What do I have to do. What is needed. Thanks. Much appreciated.


All you need is 2 lionchief locomotives with separate remotes. They can't be the same locomotive number. That is it. 

Sent from my SM-T387P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Cheifmcfuz. How do I set my set up like yours where I can have the lion cheif trains tuning on different tracks. What’s needed. 
So how do you run the lion chief trains on separate tracks like you did. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Chief. Your set up has has lion chief trains running on different tracks. I saw your video. How do I duplicate it. What is needed to make the same set up. Thanks.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

All of my layout is connected powered by 1 power supply.

I put 3 lionchief locomotives on the tracks. Turn on the power. Turn on the remotes. I then use the remotes to run the trains. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Chief. All your lion chief trains are they ready to run sets. I want to put some switches in just like your layout. I did not know one power supply would power up the whole lay out. I thought you need a power supply for each track. 
I really like your layout. Your video was nice. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Question: what power supply do you have. 
I have 1 ready to run lion chief set it’s the polar express. This lion chief ready to run set comes with a power supply you plug into the wall. It’s not a transformer. If I want to start running 3 lion chief trains like you is this power supply ok or I need a different one. Thanks.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a mth z-4000 transformer. I run 2 starter set Lionchief Locomotives and 1 Lionchief Plus Locomotive.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Question: since I am new to this. Right now I only have one train on my layout it’s the polar express lion chief ready to run set. It is powered by its own power supply. Wall wort. If I expand my layout with more ready to run sets can I power all the ready to run sets each with their own power supply/wall wort and not use a transformer or when I add more rtr sets I need to put them on a transformer. 
Is the transformer for power or controlling train or both. 
What can be put on a transformer lion chief lion chief+ or both. 
Since I am new to this I do not know. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll need a larger power supply if they're all on one track. If you have separately powered tracks, you can use individual power supplies.

LC and LC+ run on AC or DC, so one larger transformer would be a good choice.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Just asking what do most people do. All on one track or separately powered tracks. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

John. Since I am new to trains. Just asking. When you by a ready to run set like I did. Which I bought the polar express. It’s probably not meant to be upgraded. That’s why they give you a basic wall wort power supply. If you want to run more trains with ready to run sets that is why you have to upgrade the power supply. 
But being new to trains I don’t know any of this just taking my own guess. For a first train or starting out maybe this was not the way to go. Ready to run set I mean. I don’t know. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, if you're running multiple trains at the same time, you'll need more than the basic set power supply. 

Nothing wrong with starting with a ready-to-run set, get your feet wet and tinker a little before you decide which direction you're going.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

John. Thanks. That is what I figured. If you want to run anymore trains than the one that comes with the ready to run set you have to get away from wall power supply and use a transformer. 
Is transformer for power or controlling or both. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Is a power supply and transformer the same thing. Also what is a transformer for power or controlling or both. Thanks.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Bull6791 said:


> Is a power supply and transformer the same thing. Also what is a transformer for power or controlling or both. Thanks.


yes power supply and transformer are basically the same

a straight power supply can not vary the voltage

a transformer varies the voltage

at least that is the easiest way to understand it

are you new at this and do we need to explain everything because that would be easier then piece mealing the answers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bigdodgetrain said:


> yes power supply and transformer are basically the same
> 
> a straight power supply can not vary the voltage
> 
> ...


He is new to trains.

From his other thread,

Since I have one ready to run set right now which is powered by the wall wort power supply it came with if I expand my layout with 2 more ready to run sets I would want to get a transformer and put all 3 train sets on the transformer. That is if I understand it correctly.
Would or could I have a layout with 3 ready to run set each powered by their own power supply that they came with. Use no transformer and just use 3 wall warts that each of the rtr sets came with. Yes or no and why. I am new to trains. Thanks.

I say go and buy a BIG transformer, then you are set for what you want and more.
The bigger the better.:smokin:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a quick floor layout I did when I was still planning to finish the basement. It was 2 locomotives and all that track with the Lionel CW 80. The CW 80 is an 80 watt starter set transformer that came with another set.






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Since your using the z-4000 the 80 would be good for lights or accessories .

I have 2 80's and am using one for lights and a few accessories.
The other is not being used as I power the trains with a ZW.

What is nice about using them for the lights is that you can adjust the brightness if needed.

I also have a bunch of older transformers in a box if I need them. I picked them up God knows where.


Bull........figure out how much room you have and make your own plan.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Ed I use the Z4000 for the trains and switches and now a ZW for accessories, but he could use a CW 80 to power 2 Lionchief locos and 4 switches no problem for now if he wanted to.

Also check out www.thortrains.net for track layout ideas. I think it's the best site for track layout reference. The late Thor Sheil really put together a great site. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

My platform is a 4x8 sheet of plywood. What do other people use for platforms and sizes. To make my platform bigger do I just connect another 4x8 sheet of plywood to my existing plywood. Thanks.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

4x8 is very common. Mine are 2 4x8's in an L shape. www.thortrains.net has some really great references, check them out.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Chief so basically I just put the 2 4x8 sheets of plywood together. My one sheet now that is my platform is on saw horses. Thanks.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bull6791 said:


> Chief so basically I just put the 2 4x8 sheets of plywood together. My one sheet now that is my platform is on saw horses. Thanks.


That's the ticket. Where the two sheets meet, I'd tie them together to insure a a smooth transition between them. That could be a couple of steel bars (like 4" x 1/2" x 1/8") with short screws into the underside of the plywood sheets.

Something like this from Home Depot:


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks mike. How big is your layout/platform. My platform is just a 4x8 sheet of plywood on saw horse for beginners.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Question: does anyone have a platform where they just keep sheets of plywood on saw horse. Also Is that a good platform 4x8 sheets of plywood on saw horses. Thanks.


----------



## TimD (Nov 18, 2019)

Great question have been wondering the same, looking to get my layout started, just ordered my first set


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Tim what set did you order for your first set. My first and only set so far is the Polar Express ready to run lion chief set. Thanks.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bull6791 said:


> Question: does anyone have a platform where they just keep sheets of plywood on saw horse. Also Is that a good platform 4x8 sheets of plywood on saw horses. Thanks.


There's everything from holiday carpet layouts to full blown layouts over 50'. The sawhorses are fine as long as the sheets don't sag enough to create a running problem. If that occurs, you could run a 2x4 or 2x3 along both long edges and center the saw horses between.

I would think the most common platform is constructed like a stud wall albeit horizontal with 2x4s for legs. That supports body weight for larger layouts and access to areas that can't be reached from the side of the layout. And 2x4s (2x3s) are the cheapest structural wood for a layout.

Right now I have a small test track and I'm renovating a basement back room for a 19' x 4.25' layout with a 3' dog bone at one end. I plan on using the 2x3s for the sheet framing.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

LionChief: if I have 3 LionChief trains all running on separate tracks. Do I have to control each train with the LionChief remote they came from or not. Thanks.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Bull6791 said:


> LionChief: if I have 3 LionChief trains all running on separate tracks. Do I have to control each train with the LionChief remote they came from or not. Thanks.


They can be controlled by the remotes they come with or the universal remote sold separately. If they are Bluetooth they can be controlled by the Lionel app. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

LionChief universal remote: what trains does that work with. Is there a list. 
My LionChief train is # 6-30218. I don’t think universal remote works with this train. I do not know. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With the current software upgrades, I believe the Universal remote works with all but one or two early LC models. I'm pretty sure that the Universal Remote will indeed run your locomotive.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Bull6791 said:


> Question: does anyone have a platform where they just keep sheets of plywood on saw horse. Also Is that a good platform 4x8 sheets of plywood on saw horses. Thanks.


My first permanent layout back in 1958 was on a 4x8 sheet of plywood on 3 saw horses.

Bill


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

There should be a list of all the trains the LionChief universal remote will run. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Bill, question: your first permanent layout that was on a 4x8 sheet of plywood and saw horses. How did you expand the layout/platform. The reason I am asking is I am a beginner and I have my first platform which is a 4x8 sheet of plywood on saw horses. Thanks.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Bull6791 said:


> Bill, question: your first permanent layout that was on a 4x8 sheet of plywood and saw horses. How did you expand the layout/platform. The reason I am asking is I am a beginner and I have my first platform which is a 4x8 sheet of plywood on saw horses. Thanks.


The 4x8 was in my bedroom which left little room for anything else. I negotiated a relocation with my Dad that allowed me to use one of the outbuildings which then I could enlarge the layout.

I went to a L shape layout with two 4x8 sheets of plywood. That served me for many years through my youth.

Bill


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Bill when you went to an L Shape platform with 2 sheets of plywood was it still on saw horses. How could I put the two sheets of plywood together in an L shape like you did. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Bill, a lot of people do an L shape platform with 2 sheets of 4x8 plywood. I just don’t know how you did it. Also what is your platform now. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

I know it’s not hard to put 2 sheets of 4x8 plywood together in the shape of an L. I just got to find out how some people have actually done it to make a platform. Thanks.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bull6791 said:


> I know it’s not hard to put 2 sheets of 4x8 plywood together in the shape of an L. I just got to find out how some people have actually done it to make a platform. Thanks.


I don't think there's a definitive answer. I'd bet all the ways mentioned have been done before ... and some others as well.

- Fully framed sheets on legs (2x4 structure)
- Saw horses
- Partial wall attachment
- Manufactured bench work (pricey)
- On wheels
- Fold-up to wall
- Overhead lift (to get it out of the way when not in use)
- and on and on.

You'll have to decide what works best for you. IIRC you already have one sheet on saw horses. Why not continue that for now (seems easiest)? Unless you plan on a really permanent layout.

For saw horse, I'll reiterate my earlier suggestion of tying the two sheets together where they meet (small steel plates, etc.) to insure a smooth transition between the sheets.

Do a search on "O-scale bench work" and switch to the image results.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mik so you are saying since I already have one sheet of plywood on saw horses. Connect a second sheet of plywood to the first and leave everything on saw hoses.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike when I tie the two sheets of plywood together where they meet. Tie it together from underneath would be better. Thanks.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Bull6791 said:


> There should be a list of all the trains the LionChief universal remote will run. Thanks.


there is
http://www.lionel.com/articles/Universal-Remote-Compatibility/

only the first generation Thomas, percy, James and diesel with the remote pictured in this link do not work.
https://www.hsn.com/products/lionel-trains-thomas-and-friends-o-gauge-train-set-with/8879183


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bull6791 said:


> Mike when I tie the two sheets of plywood together where they meet. Tie it together from underneath would be better. Thanks.


Yes, from underneath. Most any mending plate, etc can do that. Just make sure the screws aren't too long that they protrude through the top of the plywood sheet. No wood product is perfectly flat after shipping, storage, etc. But the thickness is well controlled at mfg time. So tying them underneath will even up the tops for a nice smooth transition between sheets. And it doesn't hurt to pick a choice piece when buying plywood - examine the sheet for obvious imperfections, a ragged edge, huge warp, cracks, etc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bull6791 said:


> There should be a list of all the trains the LionChief universal remote will run. Thanks.


Like I said, upgrade the Universal remote and you won't have to worry about this issue.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike. Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. How is your platform set up. What kind of trains are you using. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

I will have to get nails that are not 2 long. Thanks.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bull6791 said:


> I will have to get nails that are not 2 long. Thanks.


For 3/4" thick sheet you'll want 5/8" flat head screws, sized (e.g., #8, #10, etc.) where the heads fit the mending plate. For 1/2" sheets, 3/8" screws.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike. Thanks. That did not answer my other question. How is your platform set up. Meaning wood. What trains are you running. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike. You must be taking about wood screws. What length would be ok. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike is your platform an L. Thanks.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bull6791 said:


> Mike is your platform an L. Thanks.


Not currently. But under construction is a a 18' x 4.25' with a 3' dogleg at one end. Much like your two sheets with an added sheet to lengthen the "L".

It will use framed construction much like a standard 2x4 house wall laid horizontal. The frames will facilitate tying the sheets together for smooth transitions.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike. Thanks for the help. What trains do you run on your platform. LionChief or something else. Thanks


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

What length is a good length for screws that are not too long. I like LionChief and LionChief plus. Mike do run that or something different. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Does any one do an all LionChief or LionChief plus layout. That’s what I want to do. Thanks


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Umm yep

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Cheifmcfuz what track do you use and what trains do you have on your platform. Thanks.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Bull6791 said:


> Does any one do an all LionChief or LionChief plus layout. That’s what I want to do. Thanks


I believe you are confused.
and you are making this harder then it is
a layout is a layout. you build a layout and you can run what ever you want.

lionchief or lionchief plus is just the name of lionels starter sets. they will run on any layout that has power. I run lionchief on a layout with a consist 18 volts along with conventional and command trains, some at the same time.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Bull6791 said:


> Cheifmcfuz what track do you use and what trains do you have on your platform. Thanks.


You have a whole lot of answers to the questions that you are asking. Scroll up. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Chiefmcfuz. What kind of track do you use. I thought you use Lionel fast track. Thanks.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Bull6791 said:


> Chiefmcfuz. What kind of track do you use. I thought you use Lionel fast track. Thanks.


You should scroll up and re-read your entire thread. I posted videos for you to look at. I use mostly tubular but some FastTrack and I have 3 lionchief locomotives one layout and one lionchief loco on a separate layout underneath the main layou that is in a reverse L shape but the lower layout is just a simple loop with an inner and outer loop using 2 remote FastTrack switches and FastTrack straights and FastTrack curves. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> You should scroll up and re-read your entire thread. I posted videos for you to look at. I use mostly tubular but some FastTrack and I have 3 lionchief locomotives one layout and one lionchief loco on a separate layout underneath the main layou that is in a reverse L shape but the lower layout is just a simple loop with an inner and outer loop using 2 remote FastTrack switches and FastTrack straights and FastTrack curves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm beginning to believe Bull6791 is very young.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

bigdodgetrain said:


> I'm beginning to believe Bull6791 is very young.


I would say maybe but I am just trying to help.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------

